# Mac OS Big Sur 11.1 Update...



## Bill Ballard (Dec 16, 2020)

Is pretty much all I have to say about this - roughly 18 hours in, and I'm about .26 gigabytes from the _download_ finishing...the install hasn't even begun.

Apparently, this is not an uncommon thing with this particular update, and based on what I've seen in the various Mac forums, it wasn't with the release of Big Sur, though I had zero issues with the download and install of the Big Sur first release. Anyone else experiencing anything similar with the 11.1 update?


----------



## Bill Ballard (Dec 16, 2020)

And after all of that..."Download Failed." Apple! Seriously??


----------



## clee01l (Dec 16, 2020)

Because I had Lightroom Classic and other apps running overnight. I had to do a restart to update the machine to the latest MacOS.  I had no problems with the update.  I haven't checked to see what it fixed.  And did not see anything obviously broke in 11.0


----------



## Bill Ballard (Dec 16, 2020)

Finally, it's done. That was really annoying...


----------

